# B14 1996 Custom Suspension



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

I am just a beginner...and I just need a more sporty ride(ie. better handling) for streets...

I am form Malaysia and I have opted for a locally customised coilovers..
http://www.titansuspension.com/

I have paid a total of 740 (in USD) for all full sets.

My config front 224lbs and rear 224lbs...

when I first installed those coilovers (after driving for 2 weeks), it felt more stable corners, highways etc. The only problems is when hitting holes...it feels so harsh(the whold chassis vibrates). I bring my car back to him and after a round of testing, he removed the dampers and lowered the rebound rate. It dont feel so harsh after this.

question.
1. is he doing the right thing ?
2. how do I really test the suspension...

I am just learning guys..

Thanks..


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=1009110#post1009110


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

fkmfkm said:


> question.
> 1. is he doing the right thing ?
> 2. how do I really test the suspension...
> 
> ...


First, here's a quick and dirty explanation of compression and rebound damping:

http://www.tootechracing.com/how_does_valving_work_by_too_tec.htm

Now, as for the question of whether your man is doing the right thing by making that adjustment: This is actually a tough question to answer without doing some testing in a controlled environment. The best you can do during your daily driving is to check for some of the negative side effects that are associated with reduced rebound damping.

I would check the following two things during your daily commute:

1. When you get up to speed on the highway, does your car suddenly feel disconnected from the road surface, like it's riding on a cushion of air? A telltale sign of insufficient rebound damping for a street setup is high speed "float". If your car feels really floaty on the highway, you may need to crank the rebound back up a notch.

2. When you drive through areas where you have to make a quick left-right transition (like while driving through a S-shaped turn), do you suddenly lose confidence in your car's ability to grip the road? Cars with insufficient rebound damping may feel nice and firm when driving around a left or right hand, but will all of the sudden feel scary and disconnected when going through a S turn.

These two rules of thumb will help you do some rough "testing". It's unfortunately very difficult to test car suspension systems on the street, partly because you can't push the car to the limit of the tyres' adhesion, and partly because of all the uncontrollable factors that can affect your results. I would start off by reading a few books on car suspension systems and asking the guy who adjusted your dampers how he does his testing. That should be enough for you to get your foot in the door to start doing some serious suspension testing/tuning (if you choose to go that way in the future).


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey ReVerm, good points made.....


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Reverm,

On highway still ok...

but during the S test not so stable as before anymore


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

fkmfkm said:


> Reverm,
> 
> On highway still ok...
> 
> but during the S test not so stable as before anymore


It's natural for your car to be unsettled by a quick left-right/right-left transition. Since you're primarily doing street driving, I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it's so unstable it scares you.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> It's natural for your car to be unsettled by a quick left-right/right-left transition. Since you're primarily doing street driving, I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it's so unstable it scares you.



Thanks..


Am I right by saying that harder spring requires harder shocks ?


----------

